# Cheap overseas calls from SA



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

There are various options available to people living in South Africa, from World Call to Easy Call.

CellC, a mobile provider, now offers 99c/minute (about £0.08) from prepaid or postpaid subscribers to most countries in the world, at least the ones covered by this forum.

So you don't have to purchase a time-limited World Call card


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Not sure if you want to go the Telkom landline route - but Telkom rates to other countries are suprisingly cheap. I was stuck on the phone with ATT (US) for an hour and 4 mins. (off-peak) time and the bill came for R32. Funny enough right after that I spoke to my Dad in Namibia for 19 mins. and the total for that call was R38. So,I guess it depends on where you are calling.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

World Call rates reduced at the beginning of July. For R 25,00 you get a card that provides 125 mins talking time to about 135 countries. Of course you must factor in the price of a local call. So I usually call in off-peak time which is about 30% of the cost of a regular call. I even figured that this was a bit cheaper than Skype. If you talk for 30 mins on Skype you use about 500mb of data. If you have a 10gb cap costing R 400 a month, then this figures to R 20,00. Of course you might not use all your cap and it would be wasted


----------

